# Is this normal or is my betta trying to tell me something



## donnag (Apr 21, 2006)

i got up this morning to realize that my betta is building a bubble nest but i dont have a female betta to go with him do male bettas do this even without a female i'm confused at this point cause i thought they only did this if the were breed    does the male betta build his nest before or after he breeds and should i get a female to go with him


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Its perfectly normal. It just means hes a healthy active boy. No you should not get a female to go with him unless you plan on keeping her in separate digs. They shouldn't live together long term - only for spawning and that in itself is a whole nother ball of wax. If you think you are interested in breeding him, be sure to read the sticky threads in this section.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Like Christine said it means he is happy. Great Job!!!


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

What do they build nest out of?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Saliva (protein)


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

My Betta doesnt build bubble nests at all. Should I be worried? He used to maybe the first month I had him but now doesnt at all.

Is this bad?


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Mine build them when the water is still, when there's a filter, even a gentle sponge filter, they don't.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with that, I had mine in a decorative vase and he made bubble nests all the time but when I moved him to a 10 litre tank with a filter even on the lowest speed he never once tried to make a nest (except when he was meant to and I was breeding him, good boy lol) Check the ph of the water, I've been told that they only really make bubble nests when they are happy with their water condition which in turn makes them happy little chappies!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

lol i had my very calm filter on and my betta made a very small nest and gave up


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A betta does not have to build a nest to be happy, or to spawn for that matter.


----------

